# look at this!



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

it was on highlifter. its called T-Rex. its a beast of a skimmer!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well, here's a few things that are wrong w/ that. 

1. "T-Rex" is the name Mike Walker gave his pit bike years ago. Which, is not a skimmer, but one BADA.. pit bike. 
2. The tires are on it just for show. I think he might have used them some in the bogs up north.... 
3. If it WAS, it would never turn all of those tires fast enough to actually skim. 


 Let the truth be known!!! 


This, is T-Rex W/o the plastic on it. Taken at Nats 07. By me.





































And here's one from 2005, when it looked like the pic above, only w/ 33" AG tires


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

It's possible they are both dinosaur lovers.



Both cool machines regardless of the name.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah polaris425 i know it would not turn those tires but your right it is pretty BA. they have a new slideshow thing and i just thought it would be cool to show on here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah they are trying to be like us w/ our random photos on the front page.. 

As our late friend Paul Harvey would say, "Now you know, the _Rest_ of the story"

:rockn:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

haha yeah i know what your talkin bout


----------

